# UK ladies ITV 'This morning' gender swaying topic!!



## dollych

Just watching this morning on ITV and they are discussing gender swaying with the shettles method TTC a girl. It's very interesting. There's a Mum on there with her 4 month old Girl and she swears the shettles method worked for her as there hasn't been a boy in her family for 200 years!!.
Others are also phoning in saying it worked for them.
I think I agree with this as all my 3 boys were conceived the day or day before OV.
Most sites now these days are disagreeing saying timing is a load of rubbish.
What do you ladies think?.
Anyone tried the shettles method?.


----------



## kaths101

I'm not sure, I don't really know when I Ovd with mine so don't know if that influenced it or not. I still think it's 50/50. 
No boys for 200 years!! Wow! Do they not like boys or something?? :haha:

Edit I read it wrong I thought you meant they haven't had a boy for 200 years but it's the other way round!


----------



## dollych

Sorry meant to put ' no girls for 200 years!!'


----------



## katherinegrey

I did shettles for a girl. Sex 3 days before o then no more and no orgasms (I made sure not to orgasm in my tww even!). My first was a day before o baby so I was convinced my second would be a girl as I did a perfect shettles sway. Nope, baby Matthew is very much a boy! It was harder to take after a sway too. Of course some will say it works, around 50% I'd guess. All swaying is rubbish I've concluded. If it were that easy there'd be no gender ivf as people wouldn't need it, doctors would just advise shettles.


----------



## dollych

Thanks Katherinegrey..... Its nice to hear different experiences. This makes me feel better because I beat myself up about DTD too near OV and being impatient to get pregnant!!.
Keep saying I'm convinced timing does sway then I hear other stories and change my mind, that it's Deffo 50/50 every time!!.
Going to stick with that now...... Obviously 50/50 no matter what you try because I did a very strict pink sway diet etc and it didn't work!!.


----------



## katherinegrey

I did a loose diet along with strict shettles sway so I thought I'd got a pretty good chance but no, still got a boy. I adore my boys but I admit I was disappointed my sway failed, I wouldn't accept the gender scan was correct because the cord was between the legs, so I don't think if I ever went for a third I'd sway again, I think I'd just accept it's an even chance. Saying that I doubt I'll ever go for a third, I'll just have to hope for grand daughters!


----------



## MrsM17

Ummm I know a few people this has 'worked' for lately. Could just be coincidence though.
I also did a girl sway for my beautiful son who is 6 weeks tomorrow. I was strict and did everything GD told me to and I got my beautiful boy. 2 children was it for us, always was. I don't feel complete though if I am totally honest and I hate it. I do not ever want to have a child as I want a girl instead of a 3rd child regardless of gender and right now its the girl I want for a 3rd no question. I think I would end up with 3 boys anyway. A few friends are having a girl after 2 boys but id be too scared to take the risk. Instead I feel I should concentrate on my boys and give them a good life. I don't know how I will feel in a few years though.

I would be tempted to try shettles though but in my head I think just give it up already!!! My 1st boy was conceived the day before O and my 2nd girl sway boy was conceived 2 days before O x


----------



## dollych

Congrats mrsm on your boy:) I remember you over on genderdreaming
Hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

There's his book on amazon and lots of reviews saying it did not work, I'm not overly sold with swaying really and as mentioned above it can make it harder if you don't achieve the desired gender x


----------



## Kassy

We had sex bang on ovulation and this baby is a boy. However I've read that these methods don't work anyway and it's still 50/50. So it's just about luck really.


----------



## 30mummyof1

we had sex day before, day of and say after ov' and its a girl after 2 boys so for me timing doesn't affect it..


----------



## iiTTCii

We concieved on the day of ovulation (confirmed by ultrasound) so I was convinced baby would be a boy.. But, no she is a girl.


----------

